# Freakout 911 Camping Story !!



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Its OK now - I am calm - I can talk about this now. It has a good ending.

Over Memorial Holiday W/E our family took the 23RS on it's second voyage down to Benson, AZ, to visit the new Kartchner Caverns, Tombstone, Bisbee area with some other friends. A nice extended 5-day trip to unwind (or so we thought). Thursday night we get setup and settled down to have some fun.

Next morning while we are cooking breakfast, our DD's are playing outside, My DW and I all of a sudden hear a blood-curdling scream from our 4yr DD, next my DW is joining in on the scream. I come running just in time to see a 2" scorpion being swatted to the ground by my DW off my DDs neck!!







My DW saw it on her collar right next to her neck and swatted it off. The sting had already been done!!









I am now dealing with a shreeking DD and DW, my second 7-yr DD going ballistic and our DG (dog) is going nuts. I try to communicate to my DW to keep our DD calm while I go for help to find out where the nearest doctor/hospital is. I do a 100 yd dash to the KOA office where we are. I run though the door and try to explain to the nice Asian proprietors what has occured and that I need directions to a hospital FAST. Mr. Proprietor understands but the Mrs P does not and starts to ask questions. Mr. P turns around and starts to explain to Mrs P what has happens in foreign language. I slam my fist on the desk and scream I NEED DIRECTIONS TO A HOSPITAL NOW!! I now have Mr. P's attention and he quickly gets a map out and points me in the right direction. I do another 100-yd dash back to the campsite. Luckily - The Benson hospital is only a 10-minute drive away. Seeing how we are in the middle of the desert and Benson is a fairly small town - I consider myself pretty lucky.

DH/DW/DD1 race off to the hospital in the TV (DD2 and DG are watched by our friends at the campsite) and we notice that DDs neck is starting to turn red and swell-up a little. We remember that there are 5 levels of scorpion stings (Level 1 - Level 5) and are thinking back to our friends back in Phoenix whom had a DD who got a Level 4 sting. I press the gas pedal a little harder. We get to the hospital and are very pleased to find no wait in the Emergency Room.














DD has finally calmed down a little. DW/DH has not. We are admitted to the ER right away and see the doctor within 10 minutes of arrival. The good Dr does his thing and we calmly watch. After a few moments, the good Dr informs us that he believes we have been lucky - as neck stings can be get bad sometimes - it initially apprears that this may be a 'dry sting' which happens when the scorpion has already stung something else recently and has not regenerated the toxins. My DD is placed under observation for 1.5 hours and it is confirmed that it has been a dry sting.









We load back into the TV and arrive back in camp 2 hours later. Within 10 minutes DD1 has gone back to playing like nothing ever happened. DH/DW grab a COLD ONE and try to calm our nerves and figure out what happened. The scorpion must have gotten onto the DD shirt collar from underneath the picnic table near where the DDs were playing. For the rest of the W/E I kept watch like a sentry over the awning, tables, ground, TT and never saw another creature - except for some RED ants which I gladly let Mr. RAID take care of very nicely.

The rest of the extended W/E was fun - but I continued to have a little shiver down my spine.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, scary stuff. I have 7 and 5 year old girls and can totally relate and sympathize. Thank the Lord it all ended well


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow.... that would have been scary. I am glad everything worked out ok. We are pretty lucky.... not to many poisnous creatures in the areas that we camp. A few rattlers in eastern Oregon and little bitty black scorpions that are pretty harmless - I used to play with them as a kid - like getting a bee sting it you are not quick enough.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad there was a happy ending to that story, WOW that was quite a scare to say the least.

Mike


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I can only imagine your horror. I'm extremely glad to hear your DD is ok, and I hope your trip overall was pleasent. Take care and happy camping.

Mike


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm glad it all worked out, but remember 911 is there.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Yikes! I had one of those things crawling on my head once (don't ask - it was hiding in my helmet, early in the morning) - luckily it was fairly cold out, and I didn't get stung.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Wow, scary stuff.


Understatement of the century, that!
WOW!!!

daslobo777, I applaud you for your direct approach to the situation. There are times for politeness, and times for aggressive action. Your response could have saved your DD's life. Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh my gosh, that is terrifying - well handled - at what point did you remember to BREATHE?? Maybe when you got back to the c/g?

Whew!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad to hear all ended well. You also handled it perfectly.

There was a thread a while ago who also had a emergency while camping. They reminded all to try and find out the location of the nearest hospital in case of emergency while camping. If the office had been closed, it would have been harder. Your story is a good reminder for all to make hospital location a good question when checking in.

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OMG! You had me on the edge of my seat with that one. 
I'm so glad your story had a happy ending and that you dd is ok after that terrifying ordeal
Thank you for sharing with us...
Knowing where the closest hospital is located is quite a lesson learned


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow. Glad you had a great outcome. Sounds like everything worked in your favor. Thanks for sharing as a reminder to us all that you never know what you're going to run into.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! The luck gods were with ya..

You know, learn somthing new everyday.. I didnt know about level 1 thru 4 stings.. Now I have to go research that.. You perked my interest.. lol

Carey


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow, what a scary experience!







Glad to hear everything worked out OK.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm so very glad that all ended well.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks to all for your kind words and concern - definitely a hallmark from this group.

You know in retrospect, children are amazing - 5 minutes after leaving the hospital, the little DD was wondering what the fuss was about an can she now go back to play?? This really hit DH/DW much more than her (LOL - now).

We have been camping in desert AZ for over 15 years now and have run into alot a creatures over the years - black widows, tarantulas, rattlesnakes (I used to hunt them!!??), but very few scorpions. This was by far the worst experience. Live and learn - never let your guard down in THEIR environment.

Happy Camping - We are going again next weekend, but instead of heading south to the low deserts, we are heading north to the mountains (usual direction)!! BTW the OB A/C worked great in the 100 deg AZ air - awesome......


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Where in the mountains are you heading? We just returned from Greer.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's another example of an advantage a TV / pull trailer has over a motor home, a fast getaway! Can you imagine how long it might have taken to break down camp enough to drive a motor home to the hospital?

(watch out for scorpions y-guy !!! )

Don't some asian cultures eat scorpions? Maybe the nice lady proprietor was wanting to know if it was big enough for dinner?

I'm glad everything turned out OK.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

redmonaz said:


> Where in the mountains are you heading? We just returned from Greer.


We are heading to our favorite spot on The Rim near Woods Canyon Lake area. We have found a great spot in the open forest area with great views off the Rim - free, quiet, to ourselves. We will be trying out the dry-camping capabilities in the 23RS for the first time.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so why did I cry while reading the story?







okay okay, cuz I have 3 yr grandaughter and I was feeling your fear







Your story had a happy ending, and for that we are grateful








(so just how fast can that tow vehicle go?














)


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow! That's a nerve racking story. Sure glad it had a great ending. I remember those nasty little critters from my day's at Fort Bliss Texas. Never got bit but some folks did and it wasn't pretty. I now how paranoid you can get after something like that happens.

I'm assuming you do not have a GPS unit. I just turned ours on and went to Benson, AZ found the nearest KOA and from there I ask it for directions to the nearest hospital. Took 45 seconds to do this and did not have to deal with the folks that struggle with English. Just food for thought.

Rick


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

What a story! Again another reason for us as camper to know what, who, where, when, how when that unexpected something happens! Thanks a lot for sharing hopefully everyone will get a shot at reading this and it will help to keep us all a little more aware and safe.

How is your DD now? Good I hope. I bet there is a new outlook towards Scorpions! Anyway, glad it all worked out well! That could have been a very bad scene!

Eric


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for sharing and reminding us to make preparations JUST IN CASE.

Glad all worked out well.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

How terrifying for you all, clearly her Guardian Angel was watching over her. She is a very lucky little girl!

Tami


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad to hear everything worked out well! We don't have to deal with deadly bugs except when we travel, so we are a bit spoiled!

Like other's mentioned, this is an excellent reason for a car GPS (other than it being a great toy!







). 911 works IF you have cell phone reception and can give your location.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

fspieg said:


> Wow! That's a nerve racking story. Sure glad it had a great ending. I remember those nasty little critters from my day's at Fort Bliss Texas. Never got bit but some folks did and it wasn't pretty. I now how paranoid you can get after something like that happens.
> 
> I'm assuming you do not have a GPS unit. I just turned ours on and went to Benson, AZ found the nearest KOA and from there I ask it for directions to the nearest hospital. Took 45 seconds to do this and did not have to deal with the folks that struggle with English. Just food for thought.
> 
> Rick


Funny you should mention that - our friends that were along did have a Garmin GPS (handheld and out of batt charge - he forgot his charger??). Prior to it running out of juice I was able to see the capability of the unit - ours is now on order. The device and be both a fun toy and a lifesaver in an emergency.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Gripping story! Nice outcome, however.
I've had my share of run-ins with these nasty creatures as well. (in TX)
For those interested...here is some first aid/tips dealing with the problem.

Recognize scorpion sting symptoms: 
~immediate pain or burning, very little swelling, sensitivity to touch, and a numbness/tingling sensation.
The Arizona Bark Scorpion is venomous. The Arizona Bark Scorpion sting may have additional symptoms such as numbness or tingling of extremities or face, blurry vision, or muscle twitching.
When stung by an Arizona Bark Scorpion, children may start to exhibit hyperactivity and have roving eye movements.

TREATMENT/FIRST AID

If you are victim of a scorpion sting, wash the area with soap and water.
Apply a cool compress on the area of the scorpion sting. 
Ice (wrapped in a washcloth or other suitable covering) may be applied to the sting location for 10 minutes. Remove compress for 10 minutes and repeat as necessary.

Call the Poison Control Center. If you develop symptoms of an Arizona Bark Scorpion sting, go to the nearest emergency room.
Keep your tetanus shots and boosters current.

Tips:
~Be careful when camping or during other outdoor activities to make sure that a scorpion has not made a home in your clothes, shoes or sleeping bags.
~Scorpions glow brightly under UV light (black light).
~Scorpions are basically immune to most pesticides. If you suspect your house has scorpions, call a professional exterminator.
~Very few people die from scorpion stings, even the sting of the Arizona bark scorpion. Scorpion stings are most dangerous to the very young and the very old. Pets are also at risk.

PS...if someone gets stung...and you don't know what type of scorpion it is...it may help to bring it to the ER with you. (hopefully dead! or use that fancy digital camera to take a pic...)

DISCLAIMER:
I am not a medical Doctor...just a simple EMT with first hand experience. Don't take my word as gospel...just educated advice. Some wording above pasted in from another source.


----------

